# Z Grills



## baumer64 (Mar 25, 2017)

I've been seeing these listed on Facebook recently. The Z Grills Elite 900 is listed at $359 for July delivery.  456 sq. in. grilling area with 129 sq in warming rack.  Anyone know anything about these? It's a start up company I think from China.  Here is a link telling more.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 25, 2017)

baumer64 said:


> I've been seeing these listed on Facebook recently. The Z Grills Elite 900 is listed at $359 for July delivery. 456 sq. in. grilling area with 129 sq in warming rack. Anyone know anything about these? It's a start up company I think from China. Here is a link telling more.



I just spent 15 seconds on the website to see enough:  anytime I see something that says "equity offerings", it makes me run like Usain Bolt.  Other things that make me shudder on your post above:

1.  It's March.  Looking at a July delivery.  This isn't a custom Pitts 'n Spitts/Oyler/Klose pit that's being built.  No way should there be this kind of lead time for a mass produced product.  They're needing your money on the front end in order to justify turning the lights on.

2.  456 sq. in cooking surface.  It's tiny:  you may be able to do some chicken parts, but no way on brisket, butts, rib racks, or anything of size.

3.  "It's a start-up company...."  Where are you 9 months from now, trying to get warranty relief on a broken product with a non-existent company?  No thanks.

3.  "I think from China."  Say no more.

I don't mean to whiz on your parade, but I would be running away from this, not walking.  My $0.02.


----------



## baumer64 (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks gr0uch0- I was thinking along the same line. Once I see "Made in China" I get a big red flag going off in my head.  Now my LEM grinder was made in China and it's been great but I did have to have some parts replaced when it was new. (Bad casting of auger body).
Been looking to get a pellet smoker and was about decided on Rec-Tec. After seeing some issues from this forum though, I'm going to do more research.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 25, 2017)

baumer64 said:


> Thanks gr0uch0- I was thinking along the same line. Once I see "Made in China" I get a big red flag going off in my head. Now my LEM grinder was made in China and it's been great but I did have to have some parts replaced when it was new. (Bad casting of auger body).
> Been looking to get a pellet smoker and was about decided on Rec-Tec. After seeing some issues from this forum though, I'm going to do more research.


If there were just one of the things that I listed above, I don't think it would really be that alarming to me.  But with all of them rolled together, and it _*really*_ gives me the heebie-jeebies.


----------

